# America's Final Solution



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Many years ago there existed a people who were just like you and I. They had jobs, homes, careers and many were retired after having spent a lifetime of working. Others were young lovers and a great deal of them were married and had families. One day a legally elected government of the citizenry began to round them up and the persecution, the internments, the slavery and the killing began. It was called the final solution.

One of the first things that legal government did was take all of the guns away from its citizens, shortly thereafter they declared certain religions illegal. After, and just before the rounding up of those citizens began, they slammed the exits to the country shut. Then the books were burned and an era of terror ensued. Henceforth, to get out of that country required a special permit. It was usually reserved for influential people and the rich.

Many of those special citizens didn't get out at all and a great deal of them went up the chimneys of Auschwitz, Baden Baden and so many more places whose names are synonymous with death and suffering. Those who were able to get out left with only the clothes on their backs, they lost their homes, their net worth, some lost all of their relatives, even their very existence, and finally, they lost their country. They lost all of those things to tyranny, and corruption, to a criminal element who took over their government and stole their country from them. It came to pass when those distorted thugs plunged the whole world into a world war that caused the death of it has been estimated, somewhere in the vicinity of 500 million people worldwide. Depending on whose figures you choose to rely on.

The world suffered as a result, and many billions of dollars were spent to first fight the war, and then to rebuild that which was ravaged by conflagration. A certain group of people, elitists, believed they knew better than the rest of the citizens, and did all of this to the world, because they could control what happens to us, the ordinary citizens, and because they had the belief they knew better than the rest of us what was best for us according to their social experiments.

Today the greatest county on the earth is on the precipice, and is barely hanging on to a crumbling edge where below is a bottomless pit of misery awaiting the eventual fall. The richest treasury on the planet has been squandered by crooked politicians and by countless wars, which have yielded nearly nothing in the end. The greatest education system on the planet is now mediocre comparing it to some third world countries. Kids graduate from American schools and can hardly read or write. Now a certain segment of the population want to take the health care system and completely destroy it. Those people have changed history to suit an agenda of fairness, but has succeeded in simply bankrupting the country both morally and literally.

The Korean War started on the 38th Parallel and ended there with little gain except 35,000 wounded and dead as a legacy. Vietnam is another war that went on for years with the deaths and the mutilations of countless thousands and for what? There is no reward or gain from Vietnam. Our treasury was squandered with huge give away programs which poured billions of tax dollars into foreign countries in aid and we became the policeman of the planet and fought everyone's war for them at the end of World War Two. They all got the protection and America got the shaft for our good deeds.

Today America is broke, and it owes so much money that the bill is absolutely unfathomable. The amount is so huge it defies logic. One trillion dollars is a single dollar bill stacked on top of another one and the pile grows to 67 miles high to put it into perspective. That is a trillion dollars and there are estimates the US owes almost more than the entire country is worth if you count every house, square foot of land, every tree, every building, every road, ship, plane and anything else one might want to count and tally up. What does the US government continue to do in the shadow of bankruptcy? It wants to borrow and extend the debt more while the printing presses pour out the dollars at an ever increasing speed.

You don't have to be an economist to figure out what is on the horizon for America to understand what will happen, and it will happen soon. The country will fall off the edge and as it plunges to its death, people will wonder what went wrong. It happened with liberal double speak. It happened with equality doled out with the force of the government behind it thus causing reverse discrimination to take hold and to begin to consume liberty. One only has to look at current day Greece to see what awaits America.

America’s problems also happened with the implementation of a fairness doctrine, this seemingly innocuous set of laws, enforced by the might of the government and imposed the potential to bankrupt an individual through lawsuits. Fairness is a cancer that is consuming America and it will not end until the body of America has been completely ravaged.

Unchecked immigration has worked as well to disable all social systems and has now come full circle. It cannot support its own citizen because the flood of illegal's has sucked the life out of what was there for Americans. It was also used up by third and fourth generation perpetual welfare suckers. The bottomless money pit has dried up as a result of perpetual abuses.

So, what is left for Americans? Regarding you and I? We will die, and we will not have to live during the suffering that will come to pass. The suffering will happen when there isn't enough food to go around to feed everyone. There won't be enough jobs to keep everyone working and earning. Many homes will fall by the wayside because people will not be able to afford them. An age of lawlessness will ensue and harsh steps will be taken to hold the multitudes in check. That is what we have left our children, their children and their children's children. Not a legacy to be proud of in my humble opinion.

What is approaching us is a train hurtling down the tracks with the throttle at full speed. There is no one at the controls and the train called America will eventually crash. That is what is on the horizon right now. It's coming at us, and no one on the earth will escape the aftermath of the crash. Those still in America will suffer the most when the destruction occurs. Those who have escaped will get off more lightly. No one will escape unscathed. America will go down in flames and what once was, will end. The light of liberty that once beckoned to those from other lands and shined through the murkiness of despotism, and offered hope and a promise of freedom to those who had none, it too will die as well. Today it is barely a flicker of what it once was. Soon it will die because of the Progressive movement that has nearly succeeded in breaking America's back.

If I were compelled to describe a liberal, and what they are, I would have to describe them as enemies of freedom. We can't refer to them as good people, I don't think it would be reasonable to describe them as misguided, nor can we place a description about them as do-gooders, rather, what we should call them is what they are in actuality, enemies of freedom. Through their miss-guided ventures in social engineering they have taken the greatest country on the face of the earth and have literally destroyed it from the inside out. They bankrupted it with their policies of appeasement and equality and have ruined the greatest treasury on earth. In all fairness what else could you call them other than enemies?

America has been the policeman of the planet since 1945. We have over 700 military bases all over the world, we maintain them, we staff them, we spend vast amounts of money doing this, and all under the guise of our effort to maintain peace worldwide. Yet, we make war on anyone who will stand in our way to further our worldwide ambitions, and lest we forget, to corner the market on oil reserves. The US government has taken the US taxpayers money by the trainload and we have dumped it down every corrupt rat hole on earth. This is resulted in the grim fact the United States of America is now financially bankrupt.

It's appropriate to mention here that once the Progressives, or the Socialist, the Liberals the Fabians or whatever name you want to apply to them at the moment is placed on certain individuals, it doesn't matter what name you call them because they are all the same. It counts not if you call them a Communist, because that is what they are, little robots following the dictates of that miserable little worm called Karl Marx. His poisonous ideology has filtered down through the years and has infected a great deal of the individuals residing here on earth with a malevolent philosophy. There are no free lunches most of us know that, when you work for your daily bread, your reward at the end of the day is a full stomach.

I would say this about a society that is prosperous, and the obligation it has to take care of the sick, the feeble, the elderly and anyone else who truly needs a helping hand to get back on their feet where they can be productive individuals in society once again. But the slackers, the lazy, worthless, tit sucking parasites who infest society these days in such a large numbers should not be tolerated by any of us, under any circumstances, and when we allow it to happen, we are at fault. If you witness a crime taking place, and you do nothing about it, you are as guilty as a person perpetrating the crime. The liberals can take full responsibility for this segment of our population which has become a lifestyle to those who produce nothing, contribute absolutely nothing to their environment or to their fellow man. They grew this infestation, they nurtured it, they pursued more and more giveaways for them, and it has become a cancer that will surely kill the American Society in the end. The liberals are the enemies of people who choose to be free.

Today there is little hope for the US. In the not too distant future all one might hope for is to find a place where you can grow a few potatoes and hope that each winter won't be as bad as the last one, and if it is, you'll have enough firewood to stave off the cold and enough food to keep starvation at bay. There is little hope for America as it crumbles from the load that liberals have piled on its back.

You don't have to be an economist and you don't have to be a meteorologist either to see and to understand what's happening here on earth. None of us knows for sure what's about to happen but you can be sure there are some people who have a pretty good idea of what's coming at all of us. There isn't enough money, there aren't enough jobs, there isn't enough industry to support everyone. What will happen is now that most factories and places of great production have been sent to other countries for foreigners to manufacture goods that are shipped back to America and we purchase them, and to my amazement people seem to think that's okay. It isn't okay! It hasn't been that long ago that I was a teenager and then a young man in my 20s. In that time we had factories that manufactured everything we needed as a society. We had factories that manufactured shoes, clothing of all description, sheets and pillowcases, lumber, a wonderful fishing industry, and we grew everything imaginable right here in America.

Today in America you can travel many of the highways, and you can come to towns that are almost if not completely ghost towns. People moved away to follow the jobs. Where will we all go when there are no jobs to go to? If you don’t believe it take a trip down the old Route 66 and see for yourself. It’s scary to ride by abandoned towns.

America has become so polarized, that it is filled with people and groups of people who hate each other. The Latinos hate the white people, the blacks hate everyone including themselves, and the Caucasian male has been reduced to a second-class citizen. This has all happened in the last 25 years. Everyone is jockeying for position to get some special benefit exclusive to them. The blacks have had unprecedented freedom for 45 years, but that isn't enough they want superiority they don't want equality. The same thing can be said for homosexuals, and any other group that deems itself worthy enough to waddle up to the political public trough and begin feeding at it. Everybody wants to get a free pass to the head of the line.

Our educational system has gone from the envy of the entire world to less than the esteem or stature of some third world countries. The NEA is indoctrinating our children with the principles of Marxism, and they are growing up to be our future progressives. Boys and girls are graduating from high school and they can't read or write they have a dim recollection of geography, and some of them can barely read or write their own names. Teachers of the NEA have discontinued using proven methods such as testing, and grading students. These same teachers preach a philosophy of being ashamed of America because America is successful, and they also make every effort to change actual events to suit these agendas. In essence what these teachers are doing is they are indoctrinating America's youth into a twisted philosophy of Marxism principles.

Illegal immigration has caused a definite rift in America's base culture. Illegal immigrants come to the United States and they call themselves other names other than simply an American. Some of them think it's okay to disparage the Pledge of Allegiance to the flag, some go so far as to burn the American flag in public. Yet, they come to this country, they reap all of the benefits that are here, and they spit on our Constitution, and what the country stands for. They call themselves Afro-Americans, Mexican-Americans, and so many other names it's too lengthy to list them all here but, the point is they would rather be referred to as where they came from rather than where they are in America. We are all Americans not hyphenated Americans. This is developing a rift which is a culture clash among many residents of America, and it is engendering hate and distrust among the groups. I believe it will eventually lead to a civil war.

When America runs out of money, (and that is coming rapidly) and can no longer be the policeman of the world, the attitudes toward America and Americans will change. I believe this will lead to chaotic situations and I also think the US government will be compelled to step down to do something about the disorder and the dissension. They will have to do something once riots break out in the major cities of the US, and because the government is broke, they will have to take other means to control the situation. The government already knows something major is about to happen not only to the United States but worldwide. The US government has been building underground cities all over the United States. They built a repository for seeds and DNA of most of the animals on earth up in the Arctic. There are some that say the US government under the auspices of FEMA has built prisons, or possibly a better way of describing them is concentration camps in remote areas of the US. They have fences around them, hundreds and in some cases thousands of plastic coffins, and they are virtually empty but staffed by a skeleton crew. 

The climate is changing, the growing seasons are also changing. Much of our water is polluted, and the US government has been placing national Park's, rivers and forests off-limits to American citizens. Many people don't know that President Clinton gave many of our national parks to the United nation. They are called United Nations Biosphere's The American citizens and taxpayers that maintain these places with their tax dollar don't even own them anymore.

Soon, the government will shut the doors tight to anyone leaving the country. You won't be able to take any of your money with you if you are able to get out. They will issue permits if you have a good enough reason to leave but it will be expensive. They monitor everything an American does no matter where that person lives right now. They track your every move, how much you spend and they demand you tell them every year what you own and how much you make. Will it continue? If you see strange new factories going up out in remote locations with concertina wire surrounding them and they have large chimneys and the railroad tracks radiate out in every direction, I'd say you better watch out. We don't know who they'll begin to round up for "America's Final Solution."

Caseyboy
May 10, 2009


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been saying the same thing myself, but you say it better.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, well, I don't think this bunch will find it so easy in collecting anyone's guns. We all have been aware of the possibility for a long time. Most have already made the decision to not go easy. I almost pity the poor dumb bastards sent to collect them around here.

Don't want to go down that road? Then get active. Get loud. Become a participant in throwing out the socialists. Sure you can become a target. But doing nothing will not help you and you will still be a target. What can they do to you? Kill you? Well, hell.... we all are going to die anyway! I would rather go out with a bang than a whimper!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Final solution*

The people with a final solution always come from the left.

I am always amazed when I hear a socialist call a conservative a NAZI.

The NAZI's were members of the National Socialist Workers Party.

Hitler was a National socalist.

History is repeating its self.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I will say this Caseyboy, you have been stirring the pot with some of these posts, seem to be hitting a few raw nerves havent ya?

Keep em coming.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Yeah, well, I don't think this bunch will find it so easy in collecting anyone's guns. We all have been aware of the possibility for a long time. Most have already made the decision to not go easy. I almost pity the poor dumb bastards sent to collect them around here.
> 
> Don't want to go down that road? Then get active. Get loud. Become a participant in throwing out the socialists. Sure you can become a target. But doing nothing will not help you and you will still be a target. What can they do to you? Kill you? Well, hell.... we all are going to die anyway! I would rather go out with a bang than a whimper!


You know Jez despite what I have said in past posts, I have realy been giving the "gun roundup" quite a bit of thought and I have come to a decision. I initially said (like a lot of us here and elsewhere have said) "from my cold dead hands", but then I really started to think about that phrase and what the outcome of that "shoot out" would more than likely be. I then thought, if I am dead or under arrest and so is almost everyone else that chose to "shoot it out" with the Jack boots, who then is left to carry on the fight?
IMO if the majority of us choose to stand individually and "shoot it out" we just lost not only that battle but the entire war to win this Country back.

However if all you have in your home is a few "safe queens" that aren't worth dying for, then I say turn them over and when they ask you where the rest of your firearms are, you can allways say you sold them.

I don't believe I need to go into what you can do with the ones you intend to keep, we all have our own ideas for that. I guess my point really is, give up a few, stay alive and be able to do whatever it takes later to win. We are all going to die someday and if we die in the process of winning back this Country, then make it count for something instead of throwing your life away to protect that .22 or 30-30. Again this is just MHO.


----------



## Ncognito (Oct 27, 2011)

oldvet said:


> I guess my point really is, give up a few, stay alive and be able to do whatever it takes later to win. We are all going to die someday and if we die in the process of winning back this Country, then make it count for something instead of throwing your life away to protect that .22 or 30-30. Again this is just MHO.


"Even in a hero's heart, Discretion is the better part" ( The Ghost , 1762)


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Dan, I see your point. I agree that taking a stand individually will end in a result not to the individual's liking. We can't imitate Don Quotie, a single knight tilting at windmills all alone. 

Have you ever heard of "cells"? I know that you have. Cells of from three to five patriots working with similar cells - each independent - can do amazing things in the fight for freedom. Locals who are collaborators can have accidents. Disruptions can occur. Fear can be a two-way street, ya know.

Of course, that all is only my wild imagination and in no way advocates any illegal actions or lawlessness. I am only speaking of what has sprung up in other countries during other times by people who considered themselves as patriots, and who loved freedom. :beercheer:


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Dan, I see your point. I agree that taking a stand individually will end in a result not to the individual's liking. We can't imitate Don Quotie, a single knight tilting at windmills all alone.
> 
> Have you ever heard of "cells"? I know that you have. Cells of from three to five patriots working with similar cells - each independent - can do amazing things in the fight for freedom. Locals who are collaborators can have accidents. Disruptions can occur. Fear can be a two-way street, ya know.
> 
> Of course, that all is only my wild imagination and in no way advocates any illegal actions or lawlessness. I am only speaking of what has sprung up in other countries during other times by people who considered themselves as patriots, and who loved freedom. :beercheer:


You and Dan are right. Nothing is gained from saving your safe queens however if all the folks like us stood together NOW before a shootout and insisted on our 2nd amendment rights then it would be nigh impossible for us to lose. The problem is that nobody cares until they are knocking on YOUR door to take YOUR guns... yeah, sure they took your neighbors guns but who cares... well now they are at YOUR door! They are coming be sure of that. Are you going to wait to defend your rights when they are at your door or are you going to do all you can to avoid that point?


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Davarm,

Stirring the pot. Do you think it's bad to get people thinking? I've been doing this for about forty years and there was a time when people were not very conducive to hearing what's coming. I just hope people go to the polls in overwhelming numbers and vote all of them out this November. Everyone. Every politician, judge, Federal, city and state positions, all of them and send them a message that is loud and clear, "They work for us, not themselves." Anyone who has ever sidestepped the US Constitution should be fired. Some of them should be tried in courts of law for their violation of their oaths, "To Protect and Defend the Constitution of the United States of America."
Caseyboy


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Dan, I see your point. I agree that taking a stand individually will end in a result not to the individual's liking. We can't imitate Don Quotie, a single knight tilting at windmills all alone.
> 
> Have you ever heard of "cells"? I know that you have. Cells of from three to five patriots working with similar cells - each independent - can do amazing things in the fight for freedom. Locals who are collaborators can have accidents. Disruptions can occur. Fear can be a two-way street, ya know.
> 
> Of course, that all is only my wild imagination and in no way advocates any illegal actions or lawlessness. I am only speaking of what has sprung up in other countries during other times by people who considered themselves as patriots, and who loved freedom. :beercheer:


Yep, yep, and yep. A lot of folks that say we aren't doing anything except bumping our gums, just might be totally amazed at what is actually happening behind the scenes in those small cells. Just as the Ant's patch says "You were warned".

Without giving up any OPSEC/COMSEC, I will say that Our so called "leaders" of this Country have tee totally pissed off a whole host of "good ole boys and girls", mainstream citizens, Vets, professionals and the list goes on and on. We the people (that aren't hard core left wingers, and the people suckling on the udders of the guberment) that have any idea of what this idiotic excuse for a President and the powermad congresspukes and sinners Oh yeah I mean senators are doing and have done to this Country...ARE PISSED. Yes it is going on and there is a movement toward taking this Country back and i will say no more.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The power*

The power to resist the intrusion of the federal government lies with the office of the county Sheriff.

He is your elected law enforcment official and is the highest ranking law enforcment officer in your county with the exception of the Coroner.

The time to talk to him about what he intends to do is now not when TSHTF.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

BillM said:


> The power to resist the intrusion of the federal government lies with the office of the county Sheriff.
> 
> He is your elected law enforcment official and is the highest ranking law enforcment officer in your county with the exception of the Coroner.
> 
> The time to talk to him about what he intends to do is now not when TSHTF.


I'm not sure that all sheriffs know that or even care. Many do, but I'll bet a lot don't. They are products of the system. I think most would "roll over" on those that elected them. Personally, I don't trust a damn one where the Constitution is concerned until they prove different. Show me, then we'll talk about it is my position.


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> I'm not sure that all sheriffs know that or even care. Many do, but I'll bet a lot don't. They are products of the system. I think most would "roll over" on those that elected them. Personally, I don't trust a damn one where the Constitution is concerned until they prove different. Show me, then we'll talk about it is my position.


Yeah, when i think sheriff, I think the Sheriff of Nottingham in the Russell Crowe version of Robin Hood. Not exactly a strong character. :surrender::surrender:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> I'm not sure that all sheriffs know that or even care. Many do, but I'll bet a lot don't. They are products of the system. I think most would "roll over" on those that elected them. Personally, I don't trust a damn one where the Constitution is concerned until they prove different. Show me, then we'll talk about it is my position.


I totally agree with you Jez. Our Sheriff has told his people that they would not take part in a "gun roundup", but is he just blowing smoke to keep folks happy and calm or is he for real? Only time will tell and As you said "Show me".


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

oldvet said:


> I totally agree with you Jez. Our Sheriff has told his people that they would not take part in a "gun roundup", but is he just blowing smoke to keep folks happy and calm or is he for real? Only time will tell and As you said "Show me".


Our sheriff either but they can be easily replaced when shtf.

Hubby went to get ammo the other day and they were limiting to one case per person.

As for caseyboy's article, yep, especially about the parts of races.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Joe Arpaio of Maricopa County, Arizona has released the findings of his six month investigation into the long form birth certificate of Obama. His findings should rock the boat suffeciently to upset this usurpers run for 2012. If Congress and the US Senate don't do anything about what has been brought to light then the hand writing is most definetly on the wall. This guy is one continous lie after another and needs to be ousted from our White House. If you want to know more go to: Westernjournalism.com
Caseyboy


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

The first people the National Socialists came after were communists and trade unionists. They included homosexuals too. Does it make sense that the radical left would come after the left? Nationalists are typically right wing. The truth is that when you get to the point of extreme left wing and extreme right wing, you end up in about the same place. But the National Socialists weren't created out of the left wing. IOWs, radicalism leads to the same place no matter which direction you walk in. It's not a straight line. It's an arc or circle bending back to itself.

Now, if you look at Jewish people in America where do they fall in the political spectrum? If you look at the founding of Israel it came under the same left wing. The German Jews were the force behind the creation of an Israeli nation. Where do you think the German Jews fell politically? They were out of step with the National Socialists.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

caseyboy, the problem is when you stir the pot, many times it seems to boil up and burn you. I know because I have stirred a pot and found out just how badly they can burn you. no one seems to like the truth if it is not their way.
all I can say is someone better keep the pot stirred or everything will get burned.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been stirring the pot for forty years and all I have gotten out of it so far is a visit from the IRS, four years of an emotional roller coaster and that was it. People better wake up, because we are on the verge of a take over by enemies from within and a few from outside who waltz in to our country whenever they feel like it, spread some of their money around and walk back out leaving more dissention and more hate behind them. The result is, we have lost most of our freedoms and our courts and laws have been turned on top of us. 

I advocate a peaceful attempt to take our country back. We need to go to the polls in numbers that will stagger the left and show them once and for all who they actually work for. If that doesn't work I say go to the courts. If that doesn't work, then we have to go to as the Mafia says, "the mattresses." We must do whatever it takes to legally take our country back. It has been my observation over the last fifty years that all social and civil change comes about through violence and bloodshed. I hope it doesn't come to that, but it remains to be seen what will happen. Now that the truth about the Birth Certificate has come out by a legal and lawful investigation from a legally elected Sheriff, it is up to the people to storm Congress and make them do something about a foreigner seated in the White House and where he has no right to be. I say take whatever constitutional means we have to as a people of laws and of freedom loving people who want what is rightfully ours. The Republicans are handing this usurper the election on a silver platter. We cannot allow that to happen. We can no longer allow anyone to waltz us down a path of a totalitarian government or a Dictatorship. We are already in a Fascist government.

Once we have regained our country, then we need to do some serious house cleaning. There are a lot of our enemies that need to be tried for treason. Those who allowed a foreign born man to be our President must be held accountable for their crimes. It must be done. The man who uttered "I regret I have but one life to give for my country" wasn't fooling around and neither should we be. This was a declaration of war against we the people when a man not qualified to be our President was placed in that hallowed office by people who knew exactly what they were doing. There can be no way to put it other than to say Treason has been comitted against our country and against us. The silver pony tails need to stretch a rope.

Caseyboy


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

> The Republicans are handing this usurper the election on a silver platter. We cannot allow that to happen. We can no longer allow anyone to waltz us down a path of a totalitarian government or a Dictatorship. We are already in a Fascist government.


They're handing it to whomever is on the throne at the time. And they are handing it to him on purpose. There is no team on our side. It's always been like this throughout history. That's why Communism and Anarchism never actually exist in the world. They're just definitions and ideas.


----------

